
A Short Quantitative History of Political Regimes - Osiris30
https://abandonedfootnotes.blogspot.com/2012/09/the-great-norm-shift-and-triumph-of.html?m=1
======
billfruit
I know quite xkcd is kind of passe: but this diagram of American political
representation in the Congress never fails to pique my interest any time I see
it. [https://xkcd.com/1127/](https://xkcd.com/1127/)

~~~
billfruit
I meant "to quote".

